# SWorks Tarmac SL - frame difference between 2006, 2007, 2008?



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

As I've mentioned in other posts, I've been looking at buying a Tarmac Expert. I just really dislike this year's colors, and for that kind of money I'd like to get a bike in colors I like. 

However, while my local bike shop tells me that the official pics of all the 2009 Tarmac's are coming out on Monday, the bikes probably won't be available until late August, early September.

They have some of the previous years Tarmac's available at greatly reduced prices, and I'm thinking of just buying one so I can be done with the whole thing. They have a 2007 Tarmac SL Dura-Ace and a 2006 "S-Works Tarmac SL" available. The 2007 looks like it's basically the same bike as the 2008, while the 2006 looks a little different. Does anyone know what/if there's a difference in the frame between the different years, or where I might find that info out?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I have an '08 Tarmac SL in Gerolsteiner Blue. Fortunately all the Gerolsteiner stickers are very easy to remove, and once done, I think it's a pretty sharp looking bike. The photos don't do it justice.



> The 2007 looks like it's basically the same bike as the 2008


I believe they are. The head tube length on the 58 and 61 cm 2008's was lengthened 1 cm. Other than that, I believe they're essentially the same. Purely from an aesthetic stand-point, I never liked the look of the 2006 Tarmac SL's. I love the 2007/2008 SL's and SL2's.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The Spec site has an archive section from 2002 - 2007. From their home page click on bikes, then archive, then the year of interest....
Here's an example:
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2006&spid=21794


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

PJ352 said:


> The Spec site has an archive section from 2002 - 2007. From their home page click on bikes, then archive, then the year of interest....
> Here's an example:
> http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2006&spid=21794


Thanks - I knew about that, unfortunately other than a picture of the bike, all it says about the different frames is how they're the most awesomest ever with advanced construction and materials, bla bla bla.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

PaulRivers said:


> Thanks - I knew about that, unfortunately other than a picture of the bike, all it says about the different frames is how they're the most awesomest ever with advanced construction and materials, bla bla bla.


Sorry if I'm not understanding, but if you bring up the specific bike(s) of interest and click on the _features_ or _technical specs _tab(s) you'll get lots more than marketing hype.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

PJ352 said:


> Sorry if I'm not understanding, but if you bring up the specific bike(s) of interest and click on the _features_ or _technical specs _tab(s) you'll get lots more than marketing hype.


If I want to know if the bike has a Dura-Ace derailler or what the wheelset and hub is, that info is there. But I want the know about the frame - has the geometry changed? Has the material changed somehow? I don't see that info - though please post a link if you see that stuff and I just missed it!


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

It's all there under the technical specifications...It tells you the frame material and such...There is also a geometry link on the main page for the bike (bottom left corner)


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

rbart4506 said:


> It's all there under the technical specifications...It tells you the frame material and such...There is also a geometry link on the main page for the bike (bottom left corner)


Whoa! I hadn't noticed that before! Thanks. And, uh, sorry about asking. Can't believe I missed it.


----------



## hyfrir (Oct 7, 2004)

*Its all about different geometry & colors*

In my case (& I'll try the all S-Works Tarmacs frames) - The 2005 Tdf & the 2006 are the best geometry.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

hyfrir said:


> In my case (& I'll try the all S-Works Tarmacs frames) - The 2005 Tdf & the 2006 are the best geometry.


You mean this one:
https://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2006&sid=06Tarmac

And this one?:
https://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2005&spid=21562


If so, I have to say that I'm a big fan of this one:
https://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCE...ue_Tint_FO.jpg&equipmodel=Tarmac Pro Frameset

These 2 (same pattern, slightly different colors):
https://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/2008/bikes/9780-07_l.jpg
https://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=34010

The 2009 SL2 that's black with white lettering and detailing looks nice to...


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd like to add that having purchased the 2007 Tarmac SL, there does appear to be 2 differences between it and the 2008 Tarmac Expert -
1. The head tube is about an inch shorter on the SL. So your handlebars are an inch lower.
2. The handlebars that come with the bike are somehow longer - it's like having a longer stem, except that it's built into the handlebars themselves.


----------

